# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel any other method other than EIM

## feelamit

hi all
i have just started studying siebel please let me know that..
Is there any other method other than eim and writing sql queries to transfer large chunks of data. 

thanks 
amit kumar

----------


## feelamit

Siebel VB COM objects is used for it . can anyone explain how it works or give a link where to find it . 


regards
Amit Kumar

----------


## feelamit

it  seems nobody... cares whatever is posted here....

----------


## mahesh_goli

hi dude,

there is no method other than EIM to load bulk data..Through EAI we can load it but its permonace issue.. EAI we can create an interface whenever a new record created in siebel automaticalllay it will created in third party database and vice-versa.

Please let me know if u have any questions.

regards
mahesh goli

----------


## mahesh_goli

Hi,
other than EIm we can load data thorugh VB script but it will update at BC level.. and it is useful only if you are inserting one table or updateing records in one table.

If you are useing more than onme table it wouldnt useful and not recoommnded..

Pls let me know if you have any questions.

regrads
mahesh goli

----------


## feelamit

hi mahesh 

can u please tell me something about fusion ? what will be the scope of siebel  after fusion comes in market.? what i heard is fusion will consist of all application and siebel will be one of them.

thanks and regards

amit kumar

----------


## lksindia

Hi you can use MSSQL enterprise manager it is quick friendly and menu driven

----------


## feelamit

can u please highlight this !!!

thanks
amit

----------


## lksindia

Yes do you have access to mssql if yes try query anlyser everything is menu driven like 
insert delete update etc of table. or you could export import using bulk copy.

----------


## ravi1984.crm

> hi all
> i have just started studying siebel please let me know that..
> Is there any other method other than eim and writing sql queries to transfer large chunks of data. 
> 
> thanks 
> amit kumar


there is no method other than EIM to load bulk data..Through EAI we can load it but its permonace issue.. because no of records are very large and duplicate but user key privet the duplication . so we import the data from excel sheet then keep the parking area called interface table then load in siebel application. and also mapping the regarding table name and column. if write sql query then find size of data no of data and duplicate of data but u can't import and export those data. hence we analyse those data firstly which is suitable table for it then mapping related data.

----------


## mohan.pillay

You can use COM objects to do so,but its not suggested a method.

----------

